# Army Permits Turbans, Hijabs, and Beards in Uniform



## Locksteady (Jan 6, 2017)

New Army policy OKs soldiers to wear hijabs, turbans and religious beards



> Observant Sikhs and conservative Muslim women are now able to wear religious head coverings, thanks to a directive issued Tuesday that updates the Army's grooming and appearance regulation.
> 
> Sikh soldiers also are allowed to maintain their beards, according to the update.
> 
> ...


Of particular note to the SOF community:





> And soldiers assigned to *Ranger, Special Forces or airborne units* will be able to wear *tan, green or maroon turbans to match the berets.*


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 6, 2017)

They should make the Cav scouts in Airborne units wear a maroon stetson.


----------



## reed11b (Jan 6, 2017)

My dog tags say Odinist. Can I grow a beard now?


----------



## CDG (Jan 6, 2017)

This directive also allowed for female soldiers to wear dreadlocks.

New Army regulations OK dreadlocks for female soldiers


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 6, 2017)

Hijab....dreadlocks...:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:. What ever happened to fitting in?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 6, 2017)

Dreadlocks have been accepted for a long time...otherwise EO/SHARP complaints were about to go down.  And then you had the famed dreadlockbun which was larger than the head.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 6, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Dreadlocks have been accepted for a long time...otherwise EO/SHARP complaints were about to go down.  And then you had the famed dreadlockbun which was larger than the head.


So does that mean that leadership approved these hairstyles in order to reduce the number of EO/SHARP complaints? Or did they just end up bowing to political and moral pressure for the sake of inclusivity?


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 6, 2017)

The Sikhs are some of the fiercest warriors through history and they served proudly in India and the U.K. I'm glad to see this rule change.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 6, 2017)

Viper1 said:


> The Sikhs are some of the fiercest warriors through history and they served proudly in India and the U.K. I'm glad to see this rule change.


An exception for the Sikhs make sense. I thought that historically they are a warrior caste that you can only be born into.  I just don't see why leadership applied the same logic to dreadlocks and hijabs.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 6, 2017)

R.Caerbannog said:


> I just don't see why leadership applied the same logic to dreadlocks and hijabs.



 In 2017 that kind of stuff just does not seem as important to me as it did even two years ago. 

Similar to my feelings about gays and transgenders serving openly in the military, if a person wants to serve their country, and their having dreadlocks and hijabs does not compromise the mission, then who cares?

 Give me a military full of individuals who meet the mental and physical standards of their MOS,  and who genuinely want to be there.  

 Give me a military full of individuals who do not have to spend their waking moments hiding who they really want to be, or feeling inferior or disrespectful because they are not able to practice their religion. 

 In trade for those things, I believe then you will have a military full of people who will be proud to wear the uniform, who will be  protective of the jobs and the secrets that they keep. They will not feel resentful or fearful of their command, but instead feel like valued contributors. The pay off for something like that, it in incalculable.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jan 6, 2017)

R.Caerbannog said:


> An exception for the Sikhs make sense, I though that historically they are a warrior caste that you can only be born into.  I just don't see why leadership applied the same logic to dreadlocks and hijabs.



Well, the rastafarians are some of the most relaxed in combat


----------



## Gunz (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes, but will Scientologists be able to wear their nautical uniforms while serving in the military? Oh, wait, they don't serve in the military. They serve some dead lunatic...




I have no problem with the Army's turban, hijab, beard thing. Sikhs are badasses, like Ghurkas.  As long as you're pulling your weight and your headgear doesn't compromise your position, go nuts.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 6, 2017)

@Ooh-Rah I see your point and the validity behind it. To me dreadlocks are a cultural construct and I don't see the benefit of having them being exempt from grooming standards. As for hijabs -and it kills me to use the "p" word- I just see Islamic patriarchy embodied in cloth. 



ShadowSpear said:


> Well, the rastafarians are some of the most relaxed in combat


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 6, 2017)

I have a bigger issue with the Transgender stuff, it should be a no.


----------



## Locksteady (Jan 6, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> I have a bigger issue with the Transgender stuff, it should be a no.


In light of this and opening combat roles to women, it'll be interesting to see how they justify persisting with sex-based double standards for hair length and grooming.​


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 6, 2017)

R.Caerbannog said:


> @Ooh-Rah I see your point and the validity behind it. To me dreadlocks are a cultural construct and I don't see the benefit of having them being exempt from grooming standards. As for hijabs -and it kills me to use the "p" word- I just see Islamic patriarchy embodied in cloth.



 Have you ever seen black female hair that hasn't been chemically straightened? If you have you will know that it doesn't just work like more "fine-haired" women's hair. The best way for a black woman (probably) to get her hair within regulation would be something like this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aka corn rows. Otherwise, without using chemicals it would be poofy and well out of regulation and "unprofessional".

If you think it's a cultural point on how black hair works and not science then I would love to see white women's hair magically go into an afro. Since it's just culture and all.

- There are plenty of black females whose hair can go into a regular bun and that's great. This rule seems to just acknowledge there are different hair types and this way helps keep the force looking professional.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 6, 2017)

Huh.  Looks good!

Army Eases Uniform Regulations to Allow More Religious Exemptions

_WASHINGTON—The U.S. Army relaxed its rules this week for soldiers seeking religious exemptions to uniform regulations, a move the Army says will better enable it to recruit a broad range of troops.

The new rule announced Tuesday makes it easier for Sikhs, Muslims and members of other religious groups to wear turbans, beards, headscarves and other signs of religious devotion. Brigade commanders can now grant such permissions where previously individual soldiers had to petition the secretary of the Army.


The regulation, which could be reversed by the incoming Trump administration, gives soldiers the benefit of the doubt, instructing commanders only to deny an exemption if they feel a soldier doesn’t have a sincerely-held religious belief or if it poses a “concrete hazard” to the soldier. For example, an unkempt beard interferes with the safe use of gas masks by troops who might exposed to noxious chemicals.

“The Army has reviewed its policies to ensure soldiers can serve in a manner consistent with their faith so that we can recruit from the broadest pool of America’s best,” Army Secretary Eric Fanning said in a statement. “This directive provides the guidance our leaders and soldiers need and enables the Army to better reflect the nation and citizenry it protects.”

Observant Sikh men don’t trim their beards, instead twisting them so they are worn close to the face, and wear a turban. Some observant Muslim women wear a head scarf known as a hijab.


This photo provided by the Sikh Coalition shows Army Capt. Simratpal Singh. The Army this week relaxed its uniform regulations, making it easier for Sikhs, Muslims and members of other religious groups to wear turbans, beards, headscarves and other signs of religious devotion. PHOTO: JOVELLE TAMAYO/ASSOCIATED PRESS_


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 6, 2017)

I just wonder how the hijab works with a chem mask.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 6, 2017)

Fanning can't leave fast enough.  Later!!!!  :wall:


----------



## AWP (Jan 6, 2017)

Dreads or cornrows, okay. When you stack it so that the hat/ beret is resting atop a mountain of hair? Nope. Is it okay for men to do the same thing as long as they have a "man bun?"


----------



## Queeg (Jan 6, 2017)

Up north, we're OK with this.


----------



## pardus (Jan 7, 2017)

I cannot wait for the double standards thing to be addressed! 
I should run for Congress and push the issue. Along with a few others!


----------



## digrar (Jan 7, 2017)

Meanwhile the Kiwis step it up a notch. 

Navy welcomes first sailor with moko


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 7, 2017)

[Q


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 7, 2017)

On a philosophical level, I think this is awesome. We are a multi cultural and multi ethnic society, and I think the Army is right to make these changes to make it easier for people from minority ethnic and religious backgrounds to serve. It's like saying "hey we know you want to serve so we will meet you half way." 

Tan beret, tan Turban- still tan, same DUI.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## pardus (Jan 7, 2017)

digrar said:


> Meanwhile the Kiwis step it up a notch.
> 
> Navy welcomes first sailor with moko



There was an Army Officer a few years back who had a full Moko. I can't find it online now which is a little annoying.


----------



## Locksteady (Jan 7, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> View attachment 17623


Great example.  Afros, twists, and braids did nothing to stop these meagerly-equipped guerilla fighters (men, women, and youths) from staving off significantly larger, Russian-backed military force from occupying their territory for over 30 years.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 7, 2017)

digrar said:


> Meanwhile the Kiwis step it up a notch.
> 
> Navy welcomes first sailor with moko


That's fucking metal.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 7, 2017)

.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 7, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> .


We already have a thread for that.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 8, 2017)

Lefty375 said:


> Have you ever seen black female hair that hasn't been chemically straightened? If you have you will know that it doesn't just work like more "fine-haired" women's hair. The best way for a black woman (probably) to get her hair within regulation would be something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't realize that curly hair had to be treated chemically, that's no fun. I dunno, I just figure if guys have to get a haircut every Friday/Sunday, females shouldn't get special treatment.  Now that I think about it, female hair care is expensive. My the ex's saloon bill would be at least 60-100USD, paying that four times a month would be crazy. I'll just stick to my lane from now on.


----------



## CQB (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 9, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> View attachment 17623



What does Colin Kaepernick have to do with this thread?


----------



## Gunz (Jan 9, 2017)

RustyShackleford said:


> What does Colin Kaepernick have to do with this thread?



 It's the only picture I could find of him _actually standing up_.


----------



## CDG (Jan 9, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> It's the only picture I could find of him _actually standing up_.


----------



## Punjabi5 (Jul 25, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> The Sikhs are some of the fiercest warriors through history and they served proudly in India and the U.K. I'm glad to see this rule change.



I am late to this message board and I apologize if this is not okay to comment on this but I just wanted to say as a former 11Bravo and practicing Sikh while I was in the whole time I really appreciate your kind words. I plan to one day don a Green Turban one day. Thank you


----------



## CQB (Jul 25, 2020)

I do have a deep appreciation of the Sikhs, having worked with a couple who where border guards & former Indian army officers. I hope you realize you dreams.


----------



## Punjabi5 (Jul 25, 2020)

CQB said:


> I do have a deep appreciation of the Sikhs, having worked with a couple who where border guards & former Indian army officers. I hope you realize you dreams.



Thank you for your kind words. Honestly it’s our Warrior culture that inspires us to serve in the Military no matter where we go in the world. We feel theirs nothing more honorable than to give your life for another brother in Arms.


----------



## CQB (Jul 26, 2020)

The great tragedy of Partition was the dissolving of so many fine Indian regiments that had fought in both world wars. Keep the tradition alive.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 26, 2020)

Punjabi5 said:


> I am late to this message board and I apologize if this is not okay to comment on this but I just wanted to say as a former 11Bravo and practicing Sikh while I was in the whole time I really appreciate your kind words. I plan to one day don a Green Turban one day. Thank you


Go forth and conquer! Keep us posted.


----------



## Punjabi5 (Jul 26, 2020)

CQB said:


> The great tragedy of Partition was the dissolving of so many fine Indian regiments that had fought in both world wars. Keep the tradition alive.



Absolutely, I feel it was definitely a huge affect on us as Sikhs and the Gurkhas who really felt lost after Independence. My grandfather served in WW2 in the Sikh Regiment in British Indian Army. It was definitely a sad outcome. Sadly I never got to meet him as he past before I was born, he was definitely well in his 80s when he past.


----------



## Punjabi5 (Jul 26, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> Go forth and conquer! Keep us posted.



Most definitely. Thank you.


----------

